# Few shots new catty



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Made this ttf the other week, got round to shooting properly today.
Loosely based on the ms Hunter it shoots as expected
My first vid, warts and all. Enjoy. (Hopefully)????


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Okay that didn’t work


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

I think I might have it now 
Again it's not pretty, I just noticed the sound is layered or dodgy somehow. 
It's worth a laugh if nothing else ????


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi awesome shootin Mr. Brooks! A beauty of a frame!!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Not a miss Great shoot!


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> Hi awesome shootin Mr. Brooks! A beauty of a frame!!


Cheers man



Royleonard said:


> Not a miss Great shoot!


Thanks, i missed a couple and hit the cord. 
The cold made a big difference to my reference point using .65 precise after the vid I carried on for a few more shots and was more consistent as the bands levelled at one temp


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

I subbed to you're channel!


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

crypter27 said:


> I subbed to you're channel!


Thanks bud, although I used YouTube as a last effort to post this on here so I don't know if I'll put much up
Cheers????


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice job on the slingshot. Good shooting too!


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Cheers mate, thanks for watching


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Your craftsmanship is awesome!!!!! Enjoyed your video


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Man your a dead eye nice rig to


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Mr Brooks said:


> crypter27 said:
> 
> 
> > I subbed to you're channel!
> ...


*Welcome, and it's cool!*


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Tag said:


> Your craftsmanship is awesome!!!!! Enjoyed your video


Thanks mate, to be honest it tested my Tech skills to the limit trying to post it and I almost gave up, I did have fun though and the kids think it's hilarious ????.



Port boy said:


> Man your a dead eye nice rig to


Cheers pal thanks for taking the time ????


----------

